# Suggestions of an area for young business start ups etc



## Londonguy86 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi, 

Just joined the forum as I'm trying to find a suitable place to move to. I've been looking along the coast at places like Torrevieja as the rent is inexpensive. My biggest concern is finding like minded people around my age as I know it's a big retirement area.

I'm a 29 year old self employed composer/producer and I work with a small set up from home. I'm planning on renting a small villa-house somewhere abroad as London prices are becoming too much of a joke (£6-700 a month for a room in a shared house!).

What I'd really like to know is if there's an area where young entrepreneurs/start ups/self employed/developers etc move to work and also be with likeminded people. I'd seen some posts online from game developers who were working from an apartment complex on one of the Canary Islands but this was a few years ago. 

Would somewhere like Torrevieja be suitable for a 29 year old? I'm currently learning Spanish and have travelled through South America. I will definitely learn the language if I am serious about moving.

I'm open to moving to other places within the EU (worldwide might be too difficult being self employed) but am drawn to Spain as I know there are a lot of other English people settled there. I'm thinking of moving around September/October time and will spend 3 months renting to see how I like the place and living abroad.

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Londonguy86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined the forum as I'm trying to find a suitable place to move to. I've been looking along the coast at places like Torrevieja as the rent is inexpensive. My biggest concern is finding like minded people around my age as I know it's a big retirement area.
> 
> ...


Don't know if Torrevieja would be the place for you. Maybe Valencia, or Alivante. Sounds like a coworking environment might be good for you to make contacts in, but I don't know if this concept has hit Torrevieja yet. You could look at the town hall website and also Google places like this
http://coworkingspain.es/espacios
Then you'd have a cheap place to live in and a place to make work/ social contacts


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Have you thought of Prague? Loads of young and youngish immigrants there and a thriving music scene. 
Cheaper to live than Spain too.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria is heaving, I visit frequently, go and see for yourself!!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

https://twitter.com/sunandco_javea


----------



## Londonguy86 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! Yeah I agree Torrevieja doesn't look like the best fit. Javea is somewhere I'll look into. It's good to see other people have the same idea, although the prices for the sunandco is too expensive compared to what I could rent myself. I'm going to keep searching forums online to find a few other's who'd like to do the same thing so we can share somewhere.

I've been to Prague and it does have a great music scene, it's always been an option but I was thinking about going from September onwards for a few months with the possibility of extending. I went to Prague in February (stupidly) a few years ago and it was freezing! Could be a great option in the summer months though.

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria is also somewhere I've looked into. It's a fantastic option and I'll keep researching the area.

Essentially it's a combination of price, location and finding similar individuals to socialise/ possibly collaborate with. It doesn't need to be too busy, I'm not as into nightclubs etc anymore, but coming from a big city being somewhere remote or isolated from like minded people is what I'm trying to avoid.

Thanks for your replies so far, much appreciated!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

East of Malaga is an area which might fit your requirements. Many artisan folk and musicians abound here and slightly inland from the coast can be very cheap, especially if you aren't too fussy!!


----------



## KatieMay (Mar 22, 2016)

I am trying to set up a new business too, /SNIP/ But where to advertise for the best? I keep looking for large scale newspapers and mags but struggling to find them. Any suggestions?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

KatieMay said:


> I am trying to set up a new business too, SNIP/ But where to advertise for the best? I keep looking for large scale newspapers and mags but struggling to find them. Any suggestions?


I don't understand why you're struggling ...

Have you tried ;
Round Town News (RTN)
Euro News Weekly
Costa Blanca News
These are very popular expat 'newspapers' the first two being free.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

She just got a free ad on here too:eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isobella said:


> She just got a free ad on here too:eyebrows:


Not any more she hasn't :boxing:


----------

